# Assistance with 82962



## peternj (May 10, 2012)

A Medicare Advantage HMO has been paying for 82962 glucose monitoring for years.  From my understanding this is a CLIA waive test that is acceptable to do in an office setting. They recently Jan 2012, started to denied the code because Medicare does not pay the code.  The representative inferred that if we found the correct modifier they would pay it.  I am not a coder and am just learning.  
Would anyone have any advice?  Thanks for your time Peter


----------



## peternj (May 10, 2012)

*QW*

It helps to keep reading and not give up......


----------



## mshay134 (May 27, 2012)

Try the QW modifier


----------

